# Sliding Glass Door Repair - Sticks or Doesn't Slide



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

I thought this sliding glass door repair video would be helpful to many people. It is a common problem when the door stops sliding easily. A few different factors contributing to this and the fix is not always just replacing the wheels. 

In this particular video I was able to repair the sliding door without replacing the wheels. In fact, if I just replaced the wheels then the problem most likely could still exist.

SUBSCRIBE TO THE CHANNEL


----------

